# Do red cherry shrimp and ghost shrimp coexist well?



## Aplomado (Mar 20, 2013)

I was thinking about testing out a new tank with ghost shrimp, before putting any cherry shrimp in it.

Thanks,

Aplomado


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Most of my tanks in the past have had a mix of the two with no problems.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

I heard ghost shimps are really aggressive and they will eat baby cherry shrimps.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Ghost shrimp are basically river prawns. They can get rather large...like really large. they will not only eat your cherries, but terrorize/eat your larger fish. :crybaby:


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

make sure there is plenty of food.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 30, 2010)

I had to get rid of my ghost after I bought my RCS. Everyday I would see a ghost feasting on a cherry body. That's when I had 600 RCS in my 40B.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

They will terrorize the heck out of the Cherries! They will turn cannibal and eat them


----------

